# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Vinhomes Gardenia Mỹ Đình Khu đô

## ailopdiu

Vinhomes Gardenia Mỹ Đình - Khu đô thị chức năng thành phố xanh - Dự án được khách hàng mong đợi nhất năm 2016, là sản phẩm BĐS hạng sang của tập đoàn Vingroup - Một chuẩn mực quốc tế mới về cuộc sống trong khu đô thị tại phía Tây Hà Nội.

I. Chính sách ưu đãi nhất dành cho khách hàng:
1/. Hỗ trợ vay 70% trong 18 tháng với lãi suất 0%
2/. Tặng Gói Miễn phí rau VinEco 03 tháng.
3/. Tặng Gói Voucher Vinschool trị giá 50 triệu đồng.
4/. Chiết khấu lên đến 7,5% vào giá bán.
5/. Tặng gói nội thất 250 triệu

II. Thông tin dự án:
1. Chủ đầu tư: Tập đoàn Vingroup.
2. Vị trí dự án: Đường Hàm Nghi, Quận Nam Từ Liêm, Thành Phố Hà Nội.
3. Quy mô dự án: Diện tích tổng: 17,63ha. 
4. Mật độ xây dựng: 31%.

5. Thông tin khu thấp tầng (tên gọi: The Botanica):
- Liền kề: Gồm 154 căn; DT đất: 74,5m2-320m2; DTXD: 52,9m2-250m2; Cao 4,5 tầng;
- Biệt thự: Gồm 38 căn; DT đất: 277,6m2–381,6m2; DTXD: 170m2; Cao 3,5 tầng;
- Shophouse: Gồm 172 căn; DT đất: 88,5m2–262,7m2; DTXD: 73m2–190m2; Cao 4,5 tầng.

6. Khu căn hộ (tên gọi: The Arcadia):
- Khu căn hộ chia làm 3 tòa: A1, A2, A3, trong đó hai tòa A1, A2 có 37 tầng và tòa A3 có 39 tầng với đầy đủ các tiện ích từ tầng từ tầng căn hộ, 02 tầng hầm, 02 tầng dịch vụ.
- Các căn hộ được xây dựng rất đa dạng từ 1- 4 phòng ngủ, căn duplex với diện tích chỉ từ 54m2 tới hơn 129m2.
- Căn hộ 1 PN: DT 54m2 - 57m2;
- Căn hộ 2 PN: DT 78.5m2–85.7m2;
- Căn hộ 3 PN: DT 104m2–122m2;
- Căn hộ 4 PN: DT 129m2–146.8m2;
- Căn hộ Duplex: DT 98m2 - 102m2.

III. Tiện ích vượt trội:
Cư dân tương lai của Vinhomes Gardenia Mỹ Đình sẽ được tận hưởng trọn vẹn Các tiện ích vượt trội, không gian yên tĩnh – Môi trường trong lành cùng các dịch vụ từ các thương hiệu 5* của tập đoàn Vingroup như: Vinhomes, Vinschool, Vinmec, Vincom Mega Mall, Vinpro, Vinfashion, ….
+ Quần thể biệt thự sang trọng, hiện đại, thân thiện với môi trường;
+ Mật độ cây xanh chiếm tỷ lệ cao trên diện tích đất;
+ Hệ thống trường học trong khu đô thị Vinhomes Gardenia gồm: Trường mầm non Vinschool, Cấp I, cấp II;
+ Phòng khám Vinmec nằm ngay trong khu đô thị;
+ Trung tâm thương mại, nhà phố thương mại gồm: Siêu thị, mua sắm, ẩm thực, vui chơi giải trí, rạp chiếu phim Platinum Cineplex, Gym….
+ Khu phức hợp thể thao với nhiều tiện ích cao cấp như sân tennis, sân bóng chuyền, bể bơi, các khu vui chơi cho trẻ nhỏ….
+ Hệ thống an ninh, an toàn 24/24.
+ Khu club - house tại tầng một mang lại nơi sinh hoạt chung như sảnh chờ 1 khách sạn 5*.
+ Dịch vụ tại gia hoàn hảo: Dịch vụ giặt là, dọn vệ sinh, ăn uống, sửa chữa kỹ thuật, mua sắm,...
Được đầu tư bởi Tập đoàn Vingroup, Vinhomes – thương hiệu bất động sản giá trị nhất Việt Nam – cung cấp đến khách hàng một tiêu chuẩn sống đẳng cấp vượt trội mới. Đây là sự kết hợp hoàn chỉnh giữa bất động sản nhà ở và hệ thống dịch vụ tiêu chuẩn cao tại những khu đô thị quy mô hàng đầu Việt Nam mang đẳng cấp quốc tế.
Mỗi sản phẩm bất động sản Vinhomes mang theo hơi thở củ

nhượng căn hộ 110 cầu giấy - bán căn hộ 110 cầu giấy - bán suất ngoại giao 110 cầu giấy

----------


## trungtam2

*TRUNG TÂM BẢO HÀNH LÒ VI SÓNG TẠI TPHCM – LÒ VIBA TẠI TPHCM*

*gọi* *trạm bảo hành sửa chữa :** 0934082768 . * 

*Đc trụ sở chính :**221 /66/52 vườn lài* *, phú  thọ hòa , tân phú.*

*Đc :69 nguyễn văn quá , đt : 0866838160* *, để được tư vấn kiểm tra và báo giá thu mua sửa chữa tại các quận huyện phcmt .*
*
Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 12, Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba 
**Samsung** tại tphcm ,* 
*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *toshiba** tại tphcm* *,*

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 12, Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *electrolux* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *hitachi* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *sanyo* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 12, Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *daewoo** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *sharp** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *panasonic** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *gl**tại tphcm* *,*

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 12, Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò viba* *natitonal** tại tphcm* *,  * 

*trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa* *lò viba* *Mitsubishi* *tại tphcm* *,  * 

*Trung tâm bảo hành** sửa chữa* *lò viba* *media* *tại tphcm* *,  * 

* Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 12,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *Samsung** tại tphcm ,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *toshiba** tại tphcm* *,*

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 12, Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *electrolux* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *hitachi* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *sanyo* *tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *daewoo** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *sharp** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 12, Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *panasonic** tại tphcm* *,* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *gl**tại tphcm* *,*

*Trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa lò vi sóng* *natitonal** tại tphcm* *,  * 

*trung tâm bảo hành sửa chữa* *lò vi sóng* *Mitsubishi* *tại tphcm* *,  * 

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 12, Trung tâm bảo hành** sửa chữa* *lò vi sóng* *media* *tại tphcm* *,  * 



*TRẠM BẢO HÀNH CÒN CÓ THÊM DỊCH VỤ SỮA CHỮA TẠI NHÀ Ở CÁC QUẬN HUYỆN TPHCM* 

*Trung tâm bảo hành Sửa lò vi sóng / lò viba quận 12,* *sửa máy giặt , sửa tủ lạnh , sửa máy nước uống nóng lạnh , sửa máy* *tắm* *nước nóng , sửa lò viba , sửa lò vi sóng* *, * *sửa chữa máy hút bụi ,* *sửa máy lọc không khí , sửa máy*

----------

